
Startup hustle: Why two men decided to sleep together in a van for months on end - playhard
http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/13/startup-hustle-why-two-men-decided-to-sleep-together-in-a-van-for-months-on-end/
======
bobisme
Unfortunate headline wording.

------
spacecadet
I lived out of my VW Vanagon while starting my business.. good time.

------
mr_spothawk
Blatant PR spam.

------
shupp
... down by the river?

